# Share funny/adorable sleeping positions!



## EnaEna (Aug 23, 2012)

Toby just gets in the funniest positions when sleeping! It's hard to keep myself from cracking up and startling him~
Here are some pictures of him cuddling in my lap in funny positions.









That's his rear leg, up by his face~









My leg is under the blanket he's on. He kept pressing his little legs up against my leg, shifting and letting out tiny squeaks. I think he was dreaming!

Anyone else have funny stories or pictures of their sleeping 'hogs?


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

i have a. video of shade sleeping like the top picture!! It's on Dallas and Shade, its their page.LOL I guess I woke her a bit because she pulled her foot under and got comfy again so cute!


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

I love this one of Hilde!


----------



## msredhead (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh Miss Auri, so silly!


----------



## OnigiriZen (Apr 21, 2012)

Saria is hilarious. For some reason she always climbs up my shirt and makes herself comfortable on my shoulder, then is out like a light. Or if we're hanging out on the floor once she's tired of exploring she'll climb inside my shirt. Inappropriate hog, that's what I call her.
Anyway. Hanging hog butt!


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

Percy


----------



## crystalice (Sep 2, 2012)

[attachment=2:2eh0k4pm]601456_10151244485064258_1482597818_n.jpg[/attachment:2eh0k4pm]
Curled up in his snuggy fleece pouch

[attachment=1:2eh0k4pm]270784_10151244486829258_579224925_n.jpg[/attachment:2eh0k4pm]
Passed out in my hand

[attachment=0:2eh0k4pm]560522_10151248089424258_1531703916_n.jpg[/attachment:2eh0k4pm]
and his most favorite, burrowed behind my back.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

All those splooshy faces are overwhelming! theyre all so precious


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Awww those pics are so cute!


----------



## PuddleBunny (Sep 13, 2012)

I love the 'plops.' When my boy, Ming, lays with his legs all spread out like a 'splat!' :3


----------

